# Rate this fucking dude who is all over lookism



## HorseFace (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks like he's had every surgery possible.

Definitely would slay but not what u want to look like.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 22, 2019)

Disgusting midface length 


5.5 psl


----------



## jefferson (Mar 22, 2019)

Too much cheekbones, looks weird in the second pic. Still mogs me to the depths of hell of course.


----------



## fobos (Mar 22, 2019)

Why the long face


----------



## xom (Mar 22, 2019)

needs to hydraulic press max


----------



## dogtown (Mar 22, 2019)

xom said:


> needs to hydraulic press max



@dodt alt ?


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 22, 2019)

Nose destroys his harmony


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 22, 2019)

Nose is too big and long for his face. Fucks everything up.


Mujahid said:


> Nose destroys his harmony


JFL we think alike and posted the same thing within seconds of eachother.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks like an alien. Doesn’t look natural at all tbh.


----------



## Madness (Mar 22, 2019)

I shortened his midface and made his nose smaller, giga chad tbh.


----------



## xom (Mar 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @dodt alt ?



this is my only account ive ever made here idk who that is


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 22, 2019)

@Ryo_Hazuki


----------



## dogtown (Mar 22, 2019)

xom said:


> this is my only account ive ever made here idk who that is



Same Avi


----------



## xom (Mar 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Same Avi



stole his pic


----------



## Madness (Mar 22, 2019)

Final morph


----------



## mojopin (Mar 22, 2019)

Midfacecel gang


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Definitely would slay but not what u want to look like.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 22, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Nose destroys his harmony





Enigmatic93 said:


> Nose is too big and long for his face. Fucks everything up.
> 
> JFL we think alike and posted the same thing within seconds of eachother.



Everyone was thinking it tbh


----------



## dodt (Mar 22, 2019)

xom said:


> stole his pic


brutally mogged by newcel, and forced to put this cuck on my avi, never began for me


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 22, 2019)

Madness said:


> Final morph
> 
> View attachment 32911


----------



## Madness (Mar 22, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> View attachment 32943


My morph is better


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 22, 2019)

Madness said:


> My morph is better



Take into account i only tried to shorten his midface to give him more equal thirds


----------



## Madness (Mar 22, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Take into i only tried to shorten his midface to give him more equal thirds


I just fucked with his face for a couple minutes until it looked good. All I did was nose chin and midface


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks like a fucking meme jfl if you think these features make pussies wet


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 23, 2019)

Midface ratio is the most important to look decent enough more than the eye area and lower third


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 23, 2019)

Madness said:


> Final morph
> 
> View attachment 32911


He looks like blonde Sean opry now wow slayer 

He need surgery I guess I don’t know


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 23, 2019)

PSL 4.5


----------



## theropeking (Mar 23, 2019)

lol my midface is longer but the nose is very similar to mine


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 23, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Midface ratio is the most important to look decent enough more than the eye area and lower third



Legit. A midface that is too long or too short relative to the rest of the face is the number one harmony kiler.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Looks like a fucking meme jfl if you think these features make pussies wet



Lmao he looks odd but your coping hard if you think this guy doesn't slay.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Autist (Mar 23, 2019)

weissbier said:


> View attachment 33371


Bald subuman with massive upperlid exposure and penis shaped nose, over.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 23, 2019)

he is the ugliest chad I've ever seen


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks weird and freaky.
It would not shock me if women find him "hawwwwwt" though.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 25, 2019)

H


RichardSpencel said:


> Looks like he's had every surgery possible.
> 
> Definitely would slay but not what u want to look like.


He looks like a meme tho. Not like it matters to Stacy, she would still bang him.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 25, 2019)

Zero harmony, he looks ridiculous.
This is what a Chad would look like if normie men had to design one from scratch.
"ugh well I guess he needs to have a big chin and hollow cheeks and blonde hair and uh..", they don't know shit about ratios.
And they think longer=better, so if someone told them about that thing called midface length they would think that longer is better than shorter jfl.


----------

